# Harmonic balancer tap size



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Doing a timing belt and want to run a tap through the holes before I try to pull it. What size tap do I need? Threads are a little rusty. Thank-you, Nick


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Likely, they are 6MMx1.0 or 8MMx1.25. I usually just remove the crank bolt, remove the washer, thread the crank bolt part-way in by hand and then use a gear puller to pull off the balancer.


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank-you very much for the response. It ended up being M6x1. I just finished tapping and now have to find a couple longer bolts. Nick


----------

